# Problems with my 550xp



## bruteforce3

Hey I need help with my 550xp. I went riding yesterday and floated once. And today it's been running weird like it won't go over 30 Mph. It feels like a Honda when it needs to shift????


----------



## z24guy

Try posting in the Polaris section. Might get more help there.


----------



## Polaris425

gonna need more details really....


----------



## bruteforce3

Well waters in it somewhere but i dont know where exactly. Maybe the oil? When it gets up to 30 mph it kinda dies down but want cut off


----------



## z24guy

*sigh* 

Not sure in what world water in the oil would cause that. Contaminated oil will decrease the lifespan of an engine but I've not seen it ever cause a drive ability issue.

Did you drain the belt case? If not, start there. Then start looking at every single electrical connection on the bike. Take them apart, dry them out, apply di-electric grease and put them back together.


----------



## JLOWERY

Are you sure you don't have mud caked up in the primary and not letting it close up.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I agree with the previous two comments. Start by pulling the belt housing off and check the clutches. If the primary has mud caked on it this could be your problem. Mud can either be causing the primary not to open all the way which in this case your bike would "creep" bc the primary would be dragging the belt or like JLowery said it may not be closing down all the way. Is it sluggish when you hammer on it? Do you hear a squeal coming from the belt housing?


----------



## bruteforce3

Exactly! @southernmuddjunkies right when I hit the throttle it kinda lurches and makes a squeal sound for a few seconds.


----------



## JLOWERY

You got mud in the primary pull that belt cover bro and I bet you'll find your problem


----------



## bruteforce3

The weird thing is that it didn't start messing up till after I floated it???


----------



## bruteforce3

And it was a pond so there was barely any mud


----------



## JLOWERY

It don't take much. Is it snorkeled?


----------



## bruteforce3

Yea


----------



## JLOWERY

I bet you got something in your primary. If I remember it wasn't too hard to get the belt cover off my 850XP I think they're made the same. Mine was stealth snorkeled and it wasn't engaging right I took the belt cover off and found all kinds off stuff in there.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I agree sounds like its the primary. If it isnt snorkeled the stock belt exhaust snorkel is in a TERRIBLE location. It comes out right above the exhaust pipe or I should say this is how it was on my 2010. I couldnt do any kind of water wheelie without getting mud/water in it.

If its sluggish you are probably going to need to change the belt as well. Be sure and look it over good when you pull the belt housing off. Look for glazed marks on the sides and kind of frays or tears in it but the biggesst sign will be the glazed marks on the side. 

Have you noticed the stall has gone up on it? This is a sign of belt wear also.


----------



## bruteforce3

Yea right when I push the throttle it lurches.


----------

